# BMW Will Sell Cars on the Internet in 2013



## Bemo (Oct 15, 2011)

No way would BMW canibalize its dealer network in exchange for selling cars on the Internet but they may find a way of doing both. Some folks prefer to skip the haggling prior to buying. Furthermore, without a dealer network, buyers will not be able to get their cars repaired, which would mean releasing codes and machines to independent repair centers, which in turn would kill the perception of exclusivity that the company aims to maintain. It's an interesting situation as they can't compete with VW group's (Audi) economies of scale and lower prices unless they grow (hence the iBrand and upcoming front wheel drive models) but strive to maintain afore-mentioned exclusivity. Going somewhat mainstream would be beneficial to us in that it would decrease the overall cost of ownership, including maintenance costs which is one main concern that all of us have. Regardless, it will be exciting to observe BMW's future direction as a car company.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Dealers are going to love that.


----------

